# PSA - 25% off Darn Tough socks, plus free shipping.



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 14, 2016)

Over time I have purchased enough pairs to wear these for every day use. All I wear for hunting and weekend rucking. 

Darn Tough - GoBros.com


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 9, 2018)

Still a big fan of Darn Tough....another 25% off deal

Great Socks Rock - Free Shipping! - GoBros.com


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 9, 2018)

+1...they are my everyday sock!


----------



## DZ (Oct 10, 2018)

If I didnt already own over a dozen pairs, I'd be all over this sale. Darn Tough is by far my favorite sock.


----------



## DC (Oct 10, 2018)

I dont wear socks,shoes or underware but if I did I would wear Darn...Tough👍🏾


----------



## ShadowSpear (Oct 10, 2018)

Agreed, these socks are legit.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm gonna buy some. I hate my socks.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Oct 10, 2018)

RFI issue green ACU (circa 2007-2011) socks were the best rucking socks I've ever worn for anything boot related. They used to be roughly $3/pr. if I can remember correctly.

How do these DT socks stack up against them?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 10, 2018)

I only hated it because they don't ship to Canuckistan.  But I do have a Po Box across the border, so maybe I'll order some.  🤔🙄


----------

